# 2005 Ifmar Offroad Electric Worlds



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

One of the largest events in all of RC is rapidly approuching within the next 4 days. That being said, now is the time where I think we should make a lil pot for who wins. lol. I personally think Ryan Cavelieri is gunna take the 2wd class this year. Da boy is on fire!!!! From my understanding www.team-orion.com will be offering live coverage of this event. Post who you think is gunna win or what company is gunna win it this year.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Here are America's Top Hopefulls to win.

ROBBERS, JESSE 
KINWALD, BRIAN 
AMEZCUA, TRAVIS 
FRANCIS, MATT
FISCHER, BILLY 
DRAKE, ADAM 
EASTON, BILLY 
TRUHE, MIKE 
BROWN, SCOTT 
CAVALIERI, RYAN 
DASSONVILLE, LLOYD 
HORNE, ALLEN 
MAIFIELD, RYAN 
MONTGOMERY, DAVE 
TEBO, JARED 
THIELKE, BRENT
WENGER, KURT 
SINCLAIR, PAUL 
DAWSON, RYAN 
DREW, ROBERT 
BABCOCK, JIMMY 
SCHAFFER, ROB 
PILLARS, JOE 
HODAPP, GREG 
RUONA, JASON 
GASTELUM, ROMAN 
ROHDE, BRANDON 
PAVIDIS, MARK 
KORTZ, JEREMY

*


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I dont know, thats a hard one for sure. I think that either Tebo or Easton could take it. Tebo has been tearing everyone up in 8th and nitro truck this year. I wouldnt count out BK, MF, or Pavidas either. They all have a way of stepping up when they need to. 


4wd I will take Mike Truhe. Hes been on a tear since winning Mod Nats last year.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,d watch it if they had it on SpeedTV on a Sunday!!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm with Mongo88 - Tebo has a HUGE chance of winning 8th and 10th nitro! From the others, to me, it's really a toss up - any one's race to loose!

PD2


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey guys. This is electric. Not nitro.


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

What about Jason Gazzana. I heard that even though he doesnt race that much he plans on attending this event. I bet 100,000


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Hodapp. Or Hara.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think Hara's might win 4wd. The 4wd class is kinda hard to predict.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

4wd, Hara first choice
2wd, Ryan C first choice, Truhe or amezcua second and third pick, in no order.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I was picking Tebo for electric 2wd. He was top 3 at Mod Nats last weekend if I heard right so hes getting accustomed to electric again pretty quick.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I take Jason also.  Only because ModBob isnt running. Yall imagine how good Bob would be if he kept racing all this time???

Ill take MF.


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

Now Gary is a man with some smarts going with Jason. I have been secretly practicing in my backyard for the last 2 months. My XXcr is in top form and I just ordered brand new 2400's for the race. I am going to turn some heads thats for sure!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OH! Duh! Electric! LOL!!

Ryan C. in 2WD, with Tebo taking 2nd.

Hara in 4WD, with Amezcua taking 2nd.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*My Pick.*

I Don't Care, 2nd Who Cares.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im having major computer problems. Cant hardlly get online. Think its the server here.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Masami


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

but will masami be running a Kyosho or AE? There are pictures on MASAMI's dad working on a kyosho at the cactus(I think it was this race this year), and wearing a kyosho shirt. Picture was in RCCA. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

He ran a B4 at the warm up race. I figure if Masami were testing a Kyosho he would've ran it there.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well the track that the championship is at is the same track that held the european championship last year won by neil craig. What I just found out is that they are using the same layout. Apparently it hasent changed. You would think that that would give neil a HUGE advantage but apparently not sence he didnt come close at winning the warm up race. Thats preaty darn interesting. WHEN I SAY AMERICA, YOU SAY "F&%$ YEAH!!!".


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Not the same layout, while close it's not the same. The left side of the track is different and there are jumps in different places on the layout. Not to mention for 2wd the track will be run backwards from what Neil won on it with which will make it like an entirely new layout.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good to know.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Not to mention it looks way smoother than the warm-ups too(extremely groomed).


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

They need to get some 1/8ths out there and rut it up, I think we could do pretty good if the Worlds were on a track like that Tol. lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like Pudge took 4wd. Won the first 2 A's.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

haha oh man. Ryan Caveleiri pulls off another 4wd victory. It would be even more impressive if he won 2wd as well.


----------

